# RB26 Engine removal...and new engine prepared for use.



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Here Iam driving the truck...with my "new" RB26 inside..taking it where we was going to remove the old one and preparing the "new" one for my GTR.









Here we are putting my gtr inside the garage so we could remove the engine,

















and here is my mechanic who was helping me doing this,he is very good.









now we have started to remove things..

































































After we had remove the hardpipe..we saw this part of the turbo...I dont know the english word for it...it was broken..

































What is this for??

























we was going to remove the engine without the gearbox...but then desided to remove the engine with the gearbox on...










































we almost forgot to remove the shortshifter...

























almost ready for removal...









































































and then we was hungry and took a little break to have lunch..

































more coming....


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

...after lunch we kept going from where we left it..


































my old turbos...barely used..(abt 300meters)

















Engine almost out..








(if you lean your head to your left shoulder...you can see its behind the engine)

















and one more pic I forgot to turn.









Stock turbos from R33GTR I bought and are used ~300meters









its getting out..

















And finally we got it out :smokin: 









Empty engine bay









and because we was just two doing this...we couldn´t see everything...we didnt see this coming and it got broken..but not a big deal...I think.
Its some kind of a one way valve...vacuum related I think..but not sure.


















































And then the engine again,

















My twin plated exedy clutch


























yes..its VERY HEAVY!!!

















where can we put it...









this is a good place :chuckle: then we could drive it around if we wanted.

































Old engine in the front and the "new" engine behind..









now we just had to start removing things from the old engine that I needed on the "new" engine.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

ohhhhh...
your GT-R needs a lot of work man!


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Dohc said:


> What is this for??


It's the standard boost solenoid.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

some pics of my "new" engine


























































































Things being removed off the old engine.....

















Turbos off...

















This was the hard part..

























throttlebodys off..

























not much left of the old engine..

















Some parts..

















Old engine valve covers been taken off..

























and this is the "new" engine...valve covers been taken off also,

















new timing belt..

















timing belt been taken off the "new" engine


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

these gasket leftovers was so hard to get...like they were glued on with superglue









































Looking good :thumbsup: 









putting intake side on..

































































































































He knows what he is doing..









Got this glue with the gasket set,

















"New" Turbos + HKS Actuators

















Looking better than before..it got some clothes on..









I removed the stud´s from the old engine and put them on the "new" engine so we could put the exhaust manifold on

















Putting clutch on the "new" engine









its getting there...

























old engine with nothing on....I think she is cold now 

















and this is me...I know..Im very sexy:chuckle:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

here is the engine...almost ready

















































now we was going to put the gearbox on,









































and then we got a visit from one of our friend who wanted to help us...but he came in the rest but he helped us putting the gearbox on and finishing this.

































But we couldn´t finish without knowing what happened to the old engine,so we opened it









































































































this is all I have now...I will post up more pics when we put the engine into my GTR.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

bazooqa said:


> ohhhhh...
> your GT-R needs a lot of work man!


yeh I know...Im not proud of letting my GTR get like this 
but Im working on it doing it alot better  
so I can be proud owner of GT-R :smokin: 



fuelburner said:


> It's the standard boost solenoid.



can I remove it?


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Great pics DOHC! Whats the timescale so far?


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Dohc said:


> can I remove it?


If the two pipes to it were cut and blocked off somewhere you probably have an aftermarket boost controller, if that's the case then yes you can remove it.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

G18RST said:


> Great pics DOHC! Whats the timescale so far?


we started on saturday morning around 10:00AM -and finished around 10:00PM
and on sunday we started around 11:00AM and finished around 10:30PM

next weekend we are putting the engine into my GTR and hoping that on sunday we can take it for a spin...but only if it goes well


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Some serious engine rebuild, cool to see the progress


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

fuelburner said:


> If the two pipes to it were cut and blocked off somewhere you probably have an aftermarket boost controller, if that's the case then yes you can remove it.


I have HKS EVC 
as you can see under the clock and I also bought standalone (VEMS)


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

Great thread mate ... they are a lot of work but worth in the end


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Youv`e got some gadgets there pal!


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

keep up the good work, wish i could do stuff like this myself.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Ah! engine,clutch,filters,diff back together again!!
good stuff mate:thumbsup: 
when is the start up?


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Bin all the hicas in the process !!!!

Don't you want to paint or polish the plenum with the engine not in yet ?? You may never get another chance to do it as easily.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> Ah! engine,clutch,filters,diff back together again!!
> good stuff mate:thumbsup:
> when is the start up?


Hi m8,
long time no see..or hear

we are hoping that everything goes well on friday when we are putting the engine in my gtr
and on saturday when we finish pluggin and making it ready for use...so we can take it for testdrive on sunday.

I will post up some pics and video from the first start up when its ready 

cheers,


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

roadie said:


> Bin all the hicas in the process !!!!
> 
> Don't you want to paint or polish the plenum with the engine not in yet ?? You may never get another chance to do it as easily.....:thumbsup:


nah...its okay
maybe I´ll just buy CF cover from Matty32


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

well...pics uploading to the internet

everything is in and we tried to start the engine today but it wouldnt start...
sometimes it was almost there but then nothing.

we took the old petrol off and bought new and put it in the tank,
the ignition is working and gas is coming into the engine,
all plugs are plugged and all hoses are where they should be...

...we didnt think of anything that could be wrong.
we are putting new spark plugs tomorrow as the ones we was using today (which I got with the engine) got wet.

we checked the ECU for fault codes and I got "55" which means everything is OK.


maybe someone has suggetion what could be wrong?


ps.pics coming up tomorrow or tuesday

cheers,


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Problem solved..and the engine is running 

its so great to drive my GT-R again:thumbsup:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

pics!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I didnt take many pics while we put the engine back in...not so much time to stop and take pics very ofter :chuckle: 

aftermarket oil pressure gauge:

















and everything ready to put the engine in my GT-R


































































































































more to come...


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

its not the best video...I know..too much wind 
it was taken with my mobile phone...
YouTube - My Skyline GT-R


































I will try to post up some better quality pics and video soon...


Teitur Yngvi


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

*edit*

double post


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Just a recommendation - it's about 100 times easier to drop an RB26 out the bottom than pulling it out the top!

I'm sure I can drop one myself in well under 4 hours (I've only done it twice so far) and there is a very good chance that I could even do it in less than two hours if I pushed it....... R33 is even easier than R32 because you have no HICAS lines to disconnect.


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

nice motor but you had everything out and you didnt clean anything or at least re paint some engine bay pieces? hmmm....


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

what make is your Lambda/AFR gauge below the music head unit?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Picked up the lisence plates yesterday 
drove it to reykjavik from sandgerdi last night..blew off one hose off the intercooler on my way to reykjavik...I fixed that in 15 minutes but had to buy new hoseclamps today...
I had to work last night so I couldnt drive much.

but drove it again today...and Im very happy with the car.

BOOST 23.2psi (peak I guess)
AFR 10,0
EGT around ~1300-1400 farenheit




tuRBy said:


> what make is your Lambda/AFR gauge below the music head unit?


its zeitronix 
I bought it off my friend @ gs-tuning

GSTuning.net


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Cleaned it tonight 










































































not the best quality..I will post up some better quality pictures soon. (pics are taken with my mobile) I will take some pics soon with camera.
Im also getting the car re-painted..I hope soon.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

YouTube - My Skyline GT-R -Iceland-


























and two pics of my friend in his E30 cabrio (2,5 engine)


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I have advertised my GTR for sale now...:thumbsup: 

so i someone wants my gtr its up for a sale but Im not gonna put up a sales thread here.

bmwkraftur.is :: Innskráning


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------

